# Discovery adding new HD channels



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

"Washington, D.C. (May 7, 2007) -- Discovery, which launched Discovery HD Theater five years ago next month, plans to launch four new High-Definition TV network this fall.

That's according to an article in Adweek Magazine. (This was also predicted here last month at TVPredictions.com.)

Discovery tells the publication that it will launch high-def simulcasts of Animal Planet, TLC, The Science Channel and the company's main network, Discovery Channel.

Then, in the first quarter of 2008, Discovery says it will add two more high-def channels. "

Source


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

OK so once Dish Network picks this up we will be totally confused when looking for Discovery using the HD map down feature.
:grin:


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

This is great news.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Since this could be common to both providers, let's continue the discussion here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87193

Closing this thread.


----------

